# '95 3/4 Ton Silverado Centurion



## cord arrow (Mar 26, 2006)

got her all cleaned up after another cuttin' season, thought i'd snap a pic.


----------



## retoocs555 (Mar 26, 2006)

The way you have your cap suspended there is genius 

I'm going to have to do the same thing.


----------

